# view count seems wrong



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

loads of new posts have 0 views but many comments. Seems like a bug


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

think they are having a some issues, couple of times i could not log in or page was not displaying ( very slow loading times)


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Is there a time of day GMT that you are noticing this most often?

-Philip


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

vs-Admin said:


> Is there a time of day GMT that you are noticing this most often?
> 
> -Philip


 All the new threads over the past 10 days or so appear to have 0 views no matter what time they were started .


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification. I will investigate this today.

-Philip


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

@vs-Admin any update on this being resolved? It's impossible to see what sort of traffic offers threads are getting


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

faipdeooiad said:


> @vs-Admin any update on this being resolved? It's impossible to see what sort of traffic offers threads are getting


 i think i've been using the internet too long

become too cynical

have noticed that post count seems to bee way down, haven't logged in for quite a few months so maybe it's a bit more noticable

saw that all threads since i logged in again had 0 views, assumed it was just a bug of some sort that everyone had been told about and was cool with

as soon as i saw your post though first thought that sprung to mind was: forum numbers way down after new owners take over, put a glich in the system to cover it up, give a concise response about investigating it hoping no one else follows it up, cover up achieved 

fml i've been become an internet conspiracy theorist


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

@vs-Admin it seems like the bug is still there


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Bug needs swatting. Has been around for a few weeks now.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

still happening.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

dtlv said:


> Bug needs swatting. Has been around for a few *months* now.


 Fixed :thumb


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

New owners. Zero f**ks given


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

its not even a big problem.
99% sure it just is a ownership issue at the mysql database.
Seems like it either dosent have a tabel to write to, or tabel name might be wrong.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

82239 views on my current thread, seems to be working haha


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

ghost.recon said:


> 82239 views on my current thread, seems to be working haha


 That cos it was posted before they migrated servers dude. All new threads are boned. I bet your thread isn't increasing in views?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

invisiblekid said:


> That cos it was posted before they migrated servers dude. All new threads are boned. I bet your thread isn't increasing in views?


 I'm not sure, not too fussed though as long as I can help people I'm happy


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

ghost.recon said:


> I'm not sure, not too fussed though as long as I can help people I'm happy


 Both you and @ElChapo have been a god send to this place


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

invisiblekid said:


> Both you and @ElChapo have been a god send to this place


 f**k bro science, real science is here


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> f**k bro science, real science is here


 I need a real science, real world answer to a serious health related question...

Preface: when I found out I had cancer a few years back I asked my Oncologist if using aas, more specifically Testosterone, could cause cancer, his answer was no.

My question today is this, if a cancerous growth already exists in the body, could using aas accelerate it's growth?


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> I need a real science, real world answer to a serious health related question...
> 
> Preface: when I found out I had cancer a few years back I asked my Oncologist if using aas, more specifically Testosterone, could cause cancer, his answer was no.
> 
> My question today is this, if a cancerous growth already exists in the body, could using aas accelerate it's growth?


 if it is driven by estrogen or testosterone signalling yes, otherwise no.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> if it is driven by estrogen or testosterone signalling yes, otherwise no.


 I have to admit my ignorance and say I don't understand, is there something I can read to increase my knowledge, I won't fully know my situation until I have a PET scan in about a month.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

not gonna lie - this view count thing is fcuking annoying - its a simple fix.


----------



## ghost.recon (Jan 28, 2017)

UK2USA said:


> I have to admit my ignorance and say I don't understand, is there something I can read to increase my knowledge, I won't fully know my situation until I have a PET scan in about a month.


 Message me mate


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

ghost.recon said:


> Message me mate


 Will do.


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Sorry about the delay getting back to you about this. I am noticing the same issue with threads and will get this reported to the Techs so we can get it fixed.

Cheers,

Danniella


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

vs-Admin said:


> Sorry about the delay getting back to you about this. I am noticing the same issue with threads and will get this reported to the Techs so we can get it fixed.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Danniella


 just tag @Lorian he will sort it for you within the hour


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

vetran said:


> just tag @Lorian he will sort it for you within the hour


 It's not his site. He's sold it. Try @vs-Admin


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

DappaDonDave said:


> It's not his site. He's sold it. Try @vs-Admin


 Screw your head on I am taking the mickey ,dopey


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

vs-Admin said:


> Sorry about the delay getting back to you about this. I am noticing the same issue with threads and will get this reported to the Techs so we can get it fixed.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Danniella


 Hello Daniella , Phillip or whoever you are now

managed to find the time to sort this out ?

Thread started in January

surely you should have managed to solve it or anything by now ?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Hello Daniella , Phillip or whoever you are now
> 
> managed to find the time to sort this out ?
> 
> ...


 post a naked pic in rage Alan


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> post a naked pic in rage Alan


 Do you think that might scare them enough to sort it ? Haha

x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Do you think that might scare them enough to sort it ? Haha
> 
> x


 give it a go, no harm in trying


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> give it a go, no harm in trying


 I might actually one of these days

like those feminists that burn their bras in public 

x


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

vs-Admin said:


> Sorry about the delay getting back to you about this. I am noticing the same issue with threads and will get this reported to the Techs so we can get it fixed.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Danniella


 Philip is now Daniella? When did this happen


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> Philip is now Daniella? When did this happen


 I think @vs-Admin is now Niall if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

anna1 said:


> I think @vs-Admin is now Niall if I'm not mistaken


 Jesus they are taking this gender fluid stuff to another level


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> Jesus they are taking this gender fluid stuff to another level


 He/She is a helpful guy /gal/ person though lol


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> He/She is a helpful guy /gal/ person though lol


 Did you just assume there are only two genders?

Shame on you Anna, you should know by now gender neutral people can identify as cauliflower if they wish

Did I just assume "people" .... dammit, I meant preferred species of choice... things...

:lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Did you just assume there are only two genders?
> 
> Shame on you Anna, you should know by now gender neutral people can identify as cauliflower if they wish
> 
> ...


 Don't know , this whole thing confuses me and I have no idea how it started and why it's being supported

in Greece if you say you're gender neutral or something people will laugh in your face

pretty sure Niall is a dude though


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Don't know , this whole thing confuses me and I have no idea how it started and why it's being supported
> 
> in Greece if you say you're gender neutral or something people will laugh in your face
> 
> pretty sure Niall is a dude though


 Because our Gov't are p*ssies, human rights gone mad, to the point it works against us when we want to deport dangerous people or stop them coming here in the first place

People would laugh in your face here too, but if you dare say it on SM or somewhere they'll waste their already limited resources on arresting you, think it happened not long ago on twitter

Think it's just a phase though, like most decades have some weird fashion, this is this decades weird one, can only push people so far before we have enough of the stupid :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Because our Gov't are p*ssies, human rights gone mad, to the point it works against us when we want to deport dangerous people or stop them coming here in the first place
> 
> People would laugh in your face here too, but if you dare say it on SM or somewhere they'll waste their already limited resources on arresting you, think it happened not long ago on twitter
> 
> Think it's just a phase though, like most decades have some weird fashion, this is this decades weird one, can only push people so far before we have enough of the stupid :lol:


 The EU funded school programs on the subject ( of all the programs they could have funded) in Greece for the past couple of years but as most teachers refused to participate it was a disaster

most kids remember it as an opportunity to skip class lol

hopefully it is just a phase . People's sexuality is none of my business , as long as its not rubbed in my face


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> The EU funded school programs on the subject ( of all the programs they could have funded) in Greece for the past couple of years but as most teachers refused to participate it was a disaster
> 
> most kids remember it as an opportunity to skip class lol
> 
> hopefully it is just a phase . People's sexuality is none of my business , as long as its not rubbed in my face


 Yea exactly, if someone I meet says they want to be called "Him" or "Her" instead of what they were born then fair enough I might do it depending on how they said it, but don't tell me I cannot call a man "him" if he looks like a man and was born a man, regardless of dressing like a tranny

There are things called Chromosomes and last time I looked you could not change them :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Yea exactly, if someone I meet says they want to be called "Him" or "Her" instead of what they were born then fair enough I might do it depending on how they said it, but don't tell me I cannot call a man "him" if he looks like a man and was born a man, regardless of dressing like a tranny
> 
> There are things called Chromosomes and last time I looked you could not change them :lol:


 That reminds me once I was in a western union early in the morning, waiting in queue

this chick was ahead , huge ass , hair down to her butt , dressed pretty provocative for 7am

everyone was checking her out , even me lol , till her turn was up and she said in a deep masculine voice

" 500 dolla to Colombia "

everyone was " aaawwww " in disappointment lol


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> That reminds me once I was in a western union early in the morning, waiting in queue
> 
> this chick was ahead , huge ass , hair down to her butt , dressed pretty provocative for 7am
> 
> ...


 I was just talking to my mate about things like this the other day, specifically when you see a chick walking in front of you, long shiny hair, slim bod wearing tight Lycra leggings, trainers, nice top, walk past and glance back to check the face and she's a fkin OAP :lol:

There was a taxi driver lived near us when I was younger, his wife died and he took on her persona, started wearing her clothes, a wig, makeup etc, saw him at the bus stop one day, he was about 6ft tall and a big guy, same thing as you, soon as he spoke he had the deepest voice, was hilarious :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Could we keep on topic please, this could be the best thread of the year


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> I was just talking to my mate about things like this the other day, specifically when you see a chick walking in front of you, long shiny hair, slim bod wearing tight Lycra leggings, trainers, nice top, walk past and glance back to check the face and she's a fkin OAP :lol:
> 
> There was a taxi driver lived near us when I was younger, his wife died and he took on her persona, started wearing her clothes, a wig, makeup etc, saw him at the bus stop one day, he was about 6ft tall and a big guy, same thing as you, soon as he spoke he had the deepest voice, was hilarious :lol:


 Dont know what to say to that , it's kinda sad

he probably lived trapped all his life and finally had the chance to break free

Like I said , people's sexuality it's none of my business but how I decide to express myself sexually is not what defines me as a person

some people decide that their whole life revolves around it though. It's their business, they don't have to inflict it on me

PS

what 's an OAP ? A tranny ?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Dont know what to say to that , it's kinda sad
> 
> he probably lived trapped all his life and finally had the chance to break free
> 
> ...


 Old Age Pensioner :lol:

We get some who refuse to dress their age, walk around in clothes and trainers girls in their 20s would wear :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Old Age Pensioner :lol:
> 
> We get some who refuse to dress their age, walk around in clothes and trainers girls in their 20s would wear :lol:


 I'll be one of those one day


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I'll be one of those one day


 I feel like one some days, last few weeks I've come in from the gym and got on the floor to play with the dogs, back locked up and I'm stuck, happened the other day on the sofa too lol

Sucks getting older


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

any chance of this ever getting fixed? If this forum was a car it would be made to be off the road as its falling apart


----------

